# No other Asian carp bodies found in Illinois fish-kill



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/091202052017_Asian carp 400x300.jpg" border="0" /LOCKPORT, IL -- The tally's still one dead Asian carp.img src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/vxDcPUx0RBs" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

A biologist who tested the poison on carp said Thursday that the fact that more carp weren't showing up dead in the canal wasn't surprising, since his tests showed they would sink to the bottom. http://www.freep.com/article/20091204/NEWS06/912040373/?imw=Y


----------

